
Trump to launch crackdown on violent video games after mass shootings - izietto
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/gaming/trump-video-games-toledo-shooting-8chan-el-paso-press-conference-today-a9040066.html
======
bsg75
Regulate simulations of a problem, but not the actual problem? IOW, pandering.

